

Ask HN: Is Hollywood actually listening? - apricot13

Since the fall of SOPA the internet has gone into overdrive with thoughts, feelings and suggestions about the movie/media industry.<p>Most of the thoughts being posted are not new, but the overwhelming response to SOPA should have made the industry at least take note of what real consumers are thinking.<p>So what I would like to know is, is there any evidence that the industry is actually paying attention to this information? or even that they have noticed it?
======
stonemetal
This isn't the first time the government has seen push back against draconian
copyright legislation. Yet the MPAA pushes for more. So no they don't listen
to what their customers want, and haven't for a while now.

